# Dark Side of The Moon - Quadraphonic - DVD Audio



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Dark Side of The Moon - Quadraphonic - DVD Audio, google it

Recently scored it 

Simply amazing and Quad is too much fun. Used to do Quad as a teen with vinyl, but this is just so much better.

The Quad (4.1) mix was of course done by Alan Parsons during the sessions. It has been reported that all Pink Floyd was mixed in Quad too, but never released, not sure about any of that, but this is the first time I've heard DSOTM sound even better than the 'influenced' days 

Do try this home, with whatever you have !, the DVD also has the same Dolby Surround mix, of course not in 96/24.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting that.
I wondered what ever became of all the quad mixes from the 70's.

I used to play with a drummer in high school whose older, hip, hairdresser brother had a huge Marantz quad system. We used to sit in his living room and listen to all those quad mixes. DSOTM was a fav. Rough and Ready by the Jeff Beck Group was another that got a lot of play. But the best, absolute best quad mix I ever heard was Abraxas by Santana. It was like standing on stage in the middle of the band. I wish they would release that. 

Thanks...I'll have to pick up DSOTM.

cheers
Pete


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

We did a bunch of ADAM speaker demos using the SACD of DSOTM.....amazing stuff. If you want to be in the middle of something, check out Bela Fleck "Acoustic Planet" in surround.....5 of the world's greatest musicians, each one with their own speaker, amazing engineering and production, and you're smack in the middle.

I'd love the redo the exercise using our Digital Audio Denmark converters and the SACD source!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Your welcome faracaster. DSotM was only released in Quad 'online' as far as I know. It's a huge torrent, took me over a week to download it. If it was on vinyl, I guess I missed it. 

Sitting in the middle surrounded by the instrumentation is fun, bit weird for those that have never heard it before.

sysexguy, what would be very cool is to get some live multi-track recordings and mix them as if you are sitting on stage.

Have you heard of my software Reality and the SeerMusic patent?. It's on the backburner for now, but always on my mind. 

Ian


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

A real shame that the industry gave up on quad so quickly. Nowadays everything seems to be mixed in "old" hi fidelity - everything coming out of both speakers. If you get some sixties mixes of Santana, Jimi, Floyd and others you can hear some initial experimentation with stereo mixes. Hendrix's guys were better than most others at utilizing a stereo mix. Can't remeber the track but on one of Jimi's tracks the engineer had some fuzz and feedback mixed to the left channel and then quickly moved it to the right channel. With headphones it felt like someone was pulling a pinecone through your brain.
I had heard that for a while that Floyd had toured with a quad set up - probably only in Europe. Back in the day a band called MAN toured with a live quad set up. They played the National Arts Centre opera and the quad mixing was GREAT!!
One thing I am not sure of is surround sound a true quad mix?? 

Brian


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bscott said:


> it felt like someone was pulling a pinecone through your brain.


One of the greatest descriptives I have ever heard :smile:


----------

